# Am I a home for wayward critters?



## Thewife (Jul 11, 2009)

Mr X calls today, somebody was on their way to bring me some quail eggs to hatch? I have never had quail, I know nothing about quail! They only want 2 females, I can keep the rest? What do you do with quail?
When the quail people got here, they tried talking me into taking some other guys dog? Didn't they notice they were being mauled by the 4 dogs I already have?
Then they tried talking me into taking a male duck from another guy? 

Last night, we get home from looking at the gorgeous beautiful, wants to come live with me Catalina, and there is a message from a friend, she wants to know if I want 2 goats? I really do love goats, I just don't have a good pen for them.

I think I need to trash the answering machine and quit answering the phone!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 11, 2009)

ROFL... I have a gf like you!  But she never says NO!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 11, 2009)

well there is a word called no.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 11, 2009)

I said NO, on the dog and the duck!
Haven't returned the call on the goats!

But, when I called a friend to find out what to do with the quail eggs, I might have committed myself to some Bobwhites?


----------



## LavacaW (Jul 11, 2009)

Quail sure can be good eating!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 11, 2009)

I've heard quail are good eating.


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 12, 2009)

Quail are excellent eating, and I really like them.  Especially Bobwhites.  I have raised them for many years, and have always enjoyed them.  One thing---be sure to use a quail waterer (chick waterers are too big, and the little quail will drown in them), and be sure to run their feed through a blender.  The crumbles that chicks and other game birds eat is too big for the tiny beaks of quail.  I lost many to starvation before I learned to "blend" their feed.  Wife doesn't appreciate me using the blender for this, but I dust if off after I use it.  

If you need a quail waterer, PM me, and I could send you one.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 12, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Quail are excellent eating, and I really like them.  Especially Bobwhites.  I have raised them for many years, and have always enjoyed them.  One thing---be sure to use a quail waterer (chick waterers are too big, and the little quail will drown in them), and be sure to run their feed through a blender.  The crumbles that chicks and other game birds eat is too big for the tiny beaks of quail.  I lost many to starvation before I learned to "blend" their feed.  Wife doesn't appreciate me using the blender for this, but I dust if off after I use it.
> 
> If you need a quail waterer, PM me, and I could send you one.


Thank you for the offer, but suposedly before they hatch we will be going to see my friend that raises some. I'm sure I can pilfer what I need from him!

I guess these are Pharaoh and Tuxedo, the people listed a bunch of names and admitted they weren't sure?
I know they did not say Bobwhites, because I have always kinda wanted to try them! I like their calls!

I guess I could dust off my blender and use it for mixing bird food, no clue to what else it could be used for!


----------



## danielle82 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, yes, apparently people think you ARE a home for wayward critters


----------



## Thewife (Jul 13, 2009)

danielle82 said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, apparently people think you ARE a home for wayward critters


Yea, and I think I now know why!
Had Hubby call the the goat people last night! (figured wait a few days, they'd either find home or change their minds)

They are not sure what the other people are going to do with the goats yet, but HUBBY told them if they need a home for them, we will take them?
What?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 13, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> danielle82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same man that complains about all your animals? Or was he abducted and replaced?


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 13, 2009)

perhaps the man requires a medical checkup?
Or he has an identical twin who recently surfaced?
A serious midlife crisis?( hey a GOOD midlife crisis???)


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds like your gonna get some goaties soon.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm guessing since his elk season is coming, he figures he should be REEEAL nice!
Or he's mad at me and is just being plain evil?
My pen didn't hold med sized goats, these are "bigger" ones?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 13, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> I'm guessing since his elk season is coming, he figures he should be REEEAL nice!
> Or he's mad at me and is just being plain evil?
> My pen didn't hold med sized goats, these are "bigger" ones?


Well, he's volunteering to take them so,* he* needs to build a better pen!


----------



## nightshade (Jul 16, 2009)

lol sounds like our place


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thewife said:
			
		

> I'm guessing since his elk season is coming, he figures he should be REEEAL nice!
> Or he's mad at me and is just being plain evil?
> My pen didn't hold med sized goats, these are "bigger" ones?


So I guess i'd better tell my hubby to  shine  up his Harley and go for a ride.....so i can get my Pot Belly Pig...because he says no all the time.........but come to think of it he is letting our daughter and I get two kittens for outside ? and he is going fishing with the guys next week?......


----------



## farmy (Jul 26, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didnt get a pig yet??? How did the pig sitting go?


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 26, 2009)

The pig sitting went fantastic...i just loved him ! ....I'll do a separate post...with photo's ...


----------



## amysflock (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, thewife, it does sounds like you're a sucker for homeless critters! I think the quail would be fun, but you have your own wild ones roaming about, I saw them with my own eyes!! 

What's a Catalina?


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 26, 2009)

Are these quail like the wild ones?  We have tons of wild quail here... I like the males call.  I thought about getting some button quail, don't know why, guess because they are cute as a button  lol

Catalina as in parrot?  Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Thewife (Jul 26, 2009)

What is a Catalina?
Only one of my many dreams that my mean evil Hubby does not share with me!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1505
Post 3
I also really like Cristen Sunrise!

We have the wild quail, but I guess these ones will need fed, caged  and cared for?


----------



## amysflock (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh, my, she is GORGEOUS!!! Are you going to buy her? (Funny that she's in Centralia...it's hard to stay away, I'll bet!!)


----------



## Thewife (Jul 26, 2009)

amysflock said:
			
		

> Oh, my, she is GORGEOUS!!! Are you going to buy her? (Funny that she's in Centralia...it's hard to stay away, I'll bet!!)


Nope, not getting her! I really really reeeeeeeally want to, she is a sweety, but I'm just not set up for her at this time. 

I have to stay away from her, I could not find that place again even if I had a map, a guide and signs pointing which way to go!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 26, 2009)

Thewife said:
			
		

> amysflock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Talking yourself out of her?


----------

